# All is Dust - A Thousand Sons log



## Dînadan (Mar 7, 2009)

With the recent release of 6th ed, I've had the urge to get back into 40k and have decided to go back to my Thousand sons and expand them into an actual army rather than just a couple of small squads.

To begin with, it's probably worth showing the 'old' stuff from when I first started the army about 4-5 years ago:

*Rubrics and Aspiring Sorcerers*





*Lesser Summond Daemons*






And now for the new stuff:

*More Rubrics (WiP)*



These were made from a mix of Thousand Sons bitz, 'zerker heads, GK legs and bits cannibalized from the marines in the 3rd ed starter set. Have ordered more 'zerker heads from BitsandKits to enable me to bulk both squads up to a large size (or allow me to field one large squad and two small squads if desired).

*Ahriman*

Originally this was part of my True-scale Pre-Heresy Thousand Sons project, but has been repurposed for use as Ahriman.

*(Aspiring) Sorcerer*

Head is a 'zerker helmet with the 'bunny ears' repositioned, staff is a GK Warding Stave and the ornament on the bolt pistol is from the demi-gryph sprues. Since taking this photo, I've sculpted robes onto him.

*Vehicles*

Third-hand rhinos that with the addition of bitz bought from BitsandKits, some plasticard and half a pingpong ball will become a Predator and two Sabre Tank Hunters (will be using the Vindicator rules for the Sabres).

*Magnus the Red*

WiP of my attempt at sculpting the Crimson King himself. Will see use as a Daemon Prince when I use him.


Appologies for some of the pics being bad - camera batteries are dead, so I had to use my iPhone :fool:


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Good to see you at these again mate. The rubrics look good as does the Ahriman conversion. I'm not sure what to make of Magnus yet but if it's a WIP I'll try and reserve my judgement. As it stands the tabbard is looks too flat.


----------



## Dînadan (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks RC 

As for the Tabbard, I think it could be the photo as it does have folds in it - plus, I haven't finished sculpting the symbol onto it, which should also give it a sense of shape


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I have always been ambivalent about the Berserker to Thousand Son conversions; however yours have worked really well. I especially like the rotated bunny-ears on the Aspiring Sorcerer.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Dude, mold lines!!! Such nice conversions and a more than decent paint job, only to see mold lines. As a fellow Thousand Sons fan I have to point that out. 

On the topic of the conversions and models I love the use of Tomb Kings as lesser deamons and the conversion themselves are sweet. I also like the darker tone on the paint. Very nice overall.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

Aren't the bunny ears on the sorcerer the wrong way around? Aren't they the other way around with something in the middle in the other pics?

I love the paint jobs and can't wait to see the army pic


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Hellados said:


> Aren't the bunny ears on the sorcerer the wrong way around?


This is Tzeentch: there is no wrong way around.


----------



## Sandshreeeew (Apr 26, 2011)

Could always run Magnus as a counts as Fateweaver and have the Lesser Daemons as either counts as Horrors or Tzeentchy Bloodletters.


----------



## Dînadan (Mar 7, 2009)

@ Dave: Thanks. I really like how the rotated 'ears' on the Sorcerer came out, and I plan on using the conversion on more. Have three possibilities of where to use it -
A) on the additional Rubrics I'm building atm,
B) add another squad at some point in the future and use it on them
or C) wait for the new dex and see if there's a unit of sorcerers/special TS rules for TS chosen/etc and use on those (going by the fact that the GK special rule 'Brotherhood of Psykers' is listed in the 6th ed rulebook as 'Brotherhood of Psykers/Sorcerers' I think this likely)


@ Wraithlord: Thanks  Didn't notice the mold lines before >.< Like I said, the first couple of pics are of stuff that was built and painted 4-5 years ago, so I'm loath to try and fix it as I probably wouldn't be able to match the colours well and don't particularly want to repaint them wholesale (plus, if GW release a new plastic kit when they release the new dex I'll probably retire the old guys in favour of the new and bring the old ones out for larger games)

@ Hellados: Not sure what you mean - the sorcerer conversion's only in one pis :s

@Sandshreeeew: Don't have the Daemon Codex atm, and I'd rather not use stuff which isn't strictly Tzeentch - count as is nice, but there's something about using the followers of another god which just doesn't feel right


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

Dînadan said:


> *(Aspiring) Sorcerer*
> 
> Head is a 'zerker helmet with the 'bunny ears' repositioned, staff is a GK Warding Stave and the ornament on the bolt pistol is from the demi-gryph sprues. Since taking this photo, I've sculpted robes onto him.


The top of his ears are pointing inwards, the rest look like they're pointing outwards 

Still looks amazing though dude, nice dramatic pose etc


----------



## dthwish09 (Oct 15, 2009)

I think the khorne bezerker bits made an awesome TS conversion, great work!


----------



## Dînadan (Mar 7, 2009)

Hellados said:


> The top of his ears are pointing inwards, the rest look like they're pointing outwards


Still not quite sure what you mean - if you mean in regards to the Rubrics who use 'zerker heads, then it's because they've been repositioned 


@dthwish09: Thanks


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Some awesome work there . Can't wait to see Magnus when he's finished .


----------



## Dînadan (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks Bane_of_Kings


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I have to say, I never once thought about turning the Berz crests backwards like that for Tson conversions. If we don't get new models with the upcoming codex, that is one idea I will be stealing from you.


----------



## Dînadan (Mar 7, 2009)

The Wraithlord said:


> I have to say, I never once thought about turning the Berz crests backwards like that for Tson conversions. If we don't get new models with the upcoming codex, that is one idea I will be stealing from you.


Lol, have done a couple more (have yet to take pics) with the other two non-skull helms. The 'T' shaped visor definatly gives the best results in my opinion, as the other two need a little trimming/fiddling to fit propperly.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh man I will follow this project gladly!  Nice work so far.


----------



## Dînadan (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks forkmaster


----------



## Dînadan (Mar 7, 2009)

Update - finally got arround to charging the batteries for the camera, so got some new WiP pics to show off.


First of all, more Rubrics:
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/844/s4200022.jpg/
Nothing fancy here, just thought it'd be nice to show off how the conversions which use the 'zerker heads look mid conversion.


Next up, WiP Predator conversion using a third-hand rhino:

I'm armouring it up with plasticard to represent extra armour. The turret uses a ping pong ball and is stuffed with paper to make it firmer and to reenforce it.


Close up of the gunner. He's made from the pilot of a Land Speeder that I got years ago when I bought the 3rd ed starter set. The hatch rim is made from a 25mm base, and the consoles and antena are from the same landspeader as the gunner. The pintle weapon is a twin-linked bolter from the rhino I'm reurposing and will have extra details sculpted onto it to tart it up ennough to pass as a havoc launcher.



Turret mechanism - the three pegs at the centre/rear of the turret fit within the upside down 25mm base, enabling the turret to rotate 360 degrees.


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

looking great! good use of leftover bits to suit your purpose. I am looking forward to seeing this painted.


----------



## Dînadan (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks alasdair.

Once the pred is all armoured up, I plan on sculpting iconography onto it to fancy it up a bit.


----------

